# جميع فيديوهاتى فى شرح سيفيل ثرى دى | مهندس . خالد عبدالكريم



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (19 يونيو 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اقدم لكم اخوانى الكرام 
جميع ماقدمت حتى الان فى شرح برنامج سيفيل ثرى دى 
نفعنا الله واياكم بما علمنا 

الرابط هنا 
*​


----------



## genius2020 (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس خالد ​


----------



## الكينج مجدى (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (19 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (21 يونيو 2014)

اخي المهندس / خالد ... تم تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (21 يونيو 2014)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> اخي المهندس / خالد ... تم تثبيت الموضوع للفائدة ... وبارك الله فيك



شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل ربنا ينفع بيك


----------



## blackfalgon (26 يونيو 2014)

الاخ المهندس خالد ..لو سمحت انا شفت لحضرتك كتاب عن شرح سيفيل 3 دي مستخدم فيه ملف خطوط كونتورية ممكن نحصل على الملف من اجل التطبيق العملي 
شكرا


----------



## MeDoOo87 (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (29 يونيو 2014)

blackfalgon قال:


> الاخ المهندس خالد ..لو سمحت انا شفت لحضرتك كتاب عن شرح سيفيل 3 دي مستخدم فيه ملف خطوط كونتورية ممكن نحصل على الملف من اجل التطبيق العملي
> شكرا


اتفضل 
Contor


----------



## ameenalrfou (3 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## aral (19 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير باشمهندس


----------



## م مصطفى فايد (1 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## Shikoooooo (6 أغسطس 2014)

_بارك الله فيك و جزاك كلّ الخير_​


----------



## مسعد عادل (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (22 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shreif16672 (25 أغسطس 2014)

أخي العزيز م.خالد عبدالكريم
تحياتي وشكرا لك على المجهود الكبير ولي سؤال أرجو ألا تبخل به علي إذا كان في استطاعتك:
أنا أعمل في مشروع بنية تحتية ويشمل الطرق كيف أعمل الكوريدور بحيث يتماشى مع الطريق (لأنك كما تعلم الرصيف غير مستمر وكذلك مواقف السيارات ليست مستمرة ومتقطعة علي مسافات صغيرة ) فكيف أجعل الكوريدور يتدارك كل هذا بمرونة


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (25 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## الامير حسن (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*م : خالد*

بعد التحيه
كيف احذف النسخة القديمة من السيفل وتستيب اخري جديدة بدون تغيير نسخة الوندز


----------



## باسر أبو محمد (1 نوفمبر 2014)

شكراُ جزيلاً . جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (12 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## حسام بوشكش (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قمت بتثبيت برنامج civil3d 2015 بنجاح ولكن بعد فتحه لم تظهر القوائم الخاصه بالسيفيل 
ظهرت فقط القوائم الخاصه بالكاد.
مرفق صورة لواجهة البرنامج 
نرجو من سعادتكم افادتى بسبب المشكله لانى فعلا محتاج استخدم البرنامج بصورة مستعجله
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yaman-ya (24 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mohandesminer86 (11 يناير 2015)

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك .. جزاك الله خيـــــــــــرا


----------



## محمد_gis (16 يناير 2015)

good


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (20 يناير 2015)

با باشمهندس اتمنى رفع الروابط على التورنت


----------



## علي سليم متولي (20 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس خالد​


----------



## kazali016 (20 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسين ناصر القنازي (27 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير مهندس خالد


----------



## AHMEDBLGH (28 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر كاكا (3 فبراير 2015)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *:75:


----------



## djamelavt (4 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي​


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## ||refoo|| (21 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ياهندسه


----------



## halimk (22 فبراير 2015)

جميل


----------



## eng.alkohlany (25 فبراير 2015)

المهندس العزيز خالد عبدالكريم الف الف شكر لك وأسأل من الله ان يسعدك في الدنيا والاخره لانك أسعد قلوب محبينك ومتابعينك اخي احتاك رابط لتنزيل البرنامج من النت بحيث يتستب طوالي على الجاهز والف الف شكر لك


----------



## Ibn Rushd (4 مارس 2015)

المهندس خالد عبدالكريم المحترم
اشكرك جزيل الشكر على ما تقدمه من معلومات وشرح لافادة الزملاء المهندسين


----------



## Ibn Rushd (4 مارس 2015)

اخي الزميل المهندس خالد عبدالكريم
كيف يمكن استيراد سطح من برنامج الجوجل ايرث في برنامج Civil 3D نسخة ال 2015 كما في النسخ السابقه
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## أحمد علي ربيع (7 مارس 2015)

لكم كل الشكروالتقدير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (10 مارس 2015)

Ibn Rushd قال:


> اخي الزميل المهندس خالد عبدالكريم
> كيف يمكن استيراد سطح من برنامج الجوجل ايرث في برنامج Civil 3D نسخة ال 2015 كما في النسخ السابقه
> ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام



شوف الفيديو ده


----------



## yacine taleb (24 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا أخي خالد أخوك ياسين من الجزائر ................... أحسدك على طيبة قلبك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (24 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الفاضل ربنا ينفع بيك


----------



## yacine taleb (26 مارس 2015)

السلام عليك أخي عبد الكريم أنا أخوك ياسين من الجزائر 
لقد قمت بتحميل global mapper 16 64bit و تم تثبيته بشكل عادي
المشكلة في ملف الباتش حيث يحتوي على ملفين في الملف المضغوط و لكن عند فك ضغطه أجد الملف باتش فقط أما الآخر فلا يفك ضغطه 
ماذا أفعل و ماهي الطريقة المثلى كي أكمل تنصيب البرنامج
لم أجد طريقة أخرى للإتصال بك
أنا بانتضار ردك


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رفعت يونس (18 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم
اخي مهندس خالد عبد الكريم
ممكن مساعده؟


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

*بوركت وجزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لعمل الخير*​
​


----------



## م هلال علي (28 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م . احمد الداوودي (24 يوليو 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا

*


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (31 أغسطس 2015)

_جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك_​_
_​​


----------



## المصمم النابغة (14 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## محمد_غاندي (7 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ويارب يفتح عليك بالخير ونتمني لك كل الخير


----------



## محمد_غاندي (13 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
عندي سؤال لو تسمح
عندي رفع ابتدائي لطريق قديم كيف انشئ sheet excel به مناسيب الطريق 3 نقط في القطاع العرضي (يمين + محور + يسار )
ولكم تحياتي


----------



## م/ محمود الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك مهندس خالد ​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## الدويدار59 (15 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن الله إليك


----------



## غسان حموده (8 فبراير 2016)

الاخ المهندس خالد عبدالكريم ... ارجوا اعلامي كيف نحول خط عادي (لاين او بولي لاين ) الى خط بريك لاين لعمل كنتور دقيق في برنامج سيفيل ثري دي ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ... 
المساح غسان حموده - الاردن


----------



## فلفله ابراهيم (9 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي الخولي (21 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بك .. وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (30 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء:75:


----------



## mostafa_metwally . (6 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال من فضلكم عندي مقابله لدى مكتب استشاري ما الاسئله المتوقع في المقابله ؟؟؟ و كيفية الاجابه عليها يدويا برماجيا و جهاز ؟؟؟؟؟ برجاء الافاده بلتفاصيل شكرآآآآ


----------



## mostafa_metwally . (6 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم باشمهندس خالد اسمي مصطفي اخصاءى مساحه خريج 2010 ممكن سؤال عندي مقابله فى مكتب استشاري ماهي الاسئله 
المتوقعه في المقابله و كيفية الرد عليها بلاجابه يدويا و برماجيا و جهاز ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمادة شحاتة محمد (10 يونيو 2017)

شكرا جزيلاا لك


----------



## مقدادحازم (2 نوفمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## arch_hamada (13 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله كل خير​
​


----------



## احمد عبد الحارس (25 مارس 2018)

_*[FONT=&quot]جزاكم الله خيرا [/FONT]*_​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 أبريل 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (11 يوليو 2018)

_جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​_


----------



## حمدي الخولي (24 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ebramoh123 (11 مايو 2019)

جزاك الله ألف خير ، قرات كتابك في السيفل 3 دي اذا امكن توفر لنا ملف الكنتور حتى يتم التطبيق مباشرة عليه 

وشهركم مبارك لجميع أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## حمدي الخولي (13 يونيو 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 أغسطس 2019)

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (20 أغسطس 2019)

لو سمحت كم جيجا الملف


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (28 أكتوبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------

